# Homes Needed for Two Bunnies in Northwestern Connecticut



## ibanix (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello!

I am the owner of two bunnies, both females. One is a standard grey rex and the other is a Californian, with the classic white and grey ears that breed has.

I've had both these girls for three years; they were rescues from other owners who could not care for them. Unfortunately, my partner has developed serious asthma in the time since we have owned them. Our continuing to own these two bunnies is contributing to her needing to use multiple inhalers and breathing treatments every day. I'm sad but we need to find new homes for them.

Both are in good health and litterbox trained. Neither are spayed. They are fairly energetic, and not lap rabbits (unless you've got a treat!). I would not suggest either of them for families looking for cuddly pets for kids, but would be fine for any adult home. I am located in Torrington, CT, but am willing to travel up to 2 hours to relocate these buns. 

I'll attach pictures. Please feel free to send me any questions.

Thank you,
Joshua Thomas


----------



## ibanix (Sep 14, 2016)

Pictures!


----------



## ibanix (Sep 14, 2016)

More pictures!


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Sep 14, 2016)

their adorable!!!!!! sadly i cannot take them, hopefully you find someone who can!


----------

